# Other Discussions > Off Topic Discussions >  Dead MacBook

## Shan

Ok, I know this is totally off topic but since this is the only forum I actually have time for, I need to vent and need advice.
My MacBook Pro has suddenly turned off and can't turn it back on. After spending nearly 2 grand on it and having it only 6 months, I mean what the ****.  I phoned apple who apologised  for this happening and said they'll fix it but I really don't want them opening up a machine that is more or less brand new and fiddling with it.

----------


## baldozer

> Ok, I know this is totally off topic but since this is the only forum I actually have time for, I need to vent and need advice.
> My MacBook Pro has suddenly turned off and can't turn it back on. After spending nearly 2 grand on it and having it only 6 months, I mean what the ****.  I phoned apple who apologised  for this happening and said they'll fix it but I really don't want them opening up a machine that is more or less brand new and fiddling with it.


 If its brand new, then it must be on warranty! So they should fix it without charging any money.

----------


## Shan

It is under warranty but I really don't want them taking it apart, I'd rather have a new one.

----------


## TheLaughingCow

Often they won't take it apart, but instead just give you a new one.  I know they do that with iPhone and iPad battery replacements.

----------


## TheLaughingCow

What exactly are you asking here?  I mean, it's obvious that you need to take it in, there's no other course of action to pursue.

Also, this thread belongs in "off topic discussions", not "start your own topic".

----------


## El Nino

> Ok, I know this is totally off topic but since this is the only forum I actually have time for, I need to vent and need advice.
> My MacBook Pro has suddenly turned off and can't turn it back on. After spending nearly 2 grand on it and having it only 6 months, I mean what the ****.  I phoned apple who apologised  for this happening and said they'll fix it but I really don't want them opening up a machine that is more or less brand new and fiddling with it.


 You sure it is a genuine one and not fake? It might look the same but what about inside...

Where did you buy it?

----------


## Shan

> You sure it is a genuine one and not fake? It might look the same but what about inside...
> 
> Where did you buy it?


 I bought it direct from apple. Anyway you can't activate your warranty with a fake serial number.

----------


## El Nino

> I bought it direct from apple. Anyway you can't activate your warranty with a fake serial number.


 That's good news.

I hope you get it fixed soon because the forum needs your valuable posts.  :Smile:

----------


## Shan

> That's good news.
> 
> I hope you get it fixed soon because the forum needs your valuable posts.


 Funny

----------


## El Nino

> Funny


 You are a bit paranoid pal I was being serious.

Is that you in your avatar?

He looks familiar, reminds me of a fella in my local market selling dodgy phones..

----------


## Breaking Bald

Apple will sort it man, don't worry about them taking it apart. They are professionals!

----------


## Shan

Took it to the Apple store yesterday and all it needed was a simple SMC Reset.

----------


## Aames

> Took it to the Apple store yesterday and all it needed was a simple SMC Reset.


 If there is a god, I really owe him a prayer of thanks. I was wrought with worry and was losing incredible amounts of sleep. I have a final today too; I am eternally grateful that I can cross your computer troubles off of my list of worries.

----------


## mighty

> Is that you in your avatar?
> 
> He looks familiar, reminds me of a fella in my local market selling dodgy phones..


 That is not his. He is using photo of a Pakistani actor, Shaan.

----------


## Shan

> I'm surprised someone who's so cool, smart, wealthy, attractive, and has a big d*ck would be too ****ing stupid to even try some basic troubleshooting.
> 
> Don't worry though, those of us following this thread are still wanting to hear about how when you walked into the store three separate women tried hitting on you.


 3 women, I aint that lucky

----------


## Shan

> That is not his. He is using photo of a Pakistani actor, Shaan.


 With all the shit I share about my personal life, even I wouldn't use my own picture, so what was the point of this post you twat

----------


## Winston

Highlander,

In an effort to show compassion and understanding, I have gone beyond what most reasonable people would consider the "call of duty," to accommodate  your unique needs, since I have been a moderator on this forum.

However, your utter lack of respect for this community, its members and its readers has gone beyond anything that I ever thought imaginable. 

The sheer number of complaints that I receive on a weekly basis concerning your posting behavior and your harassment of our members is staggering, yet I have continued to give you the benefit of the doubt in hopes that allowing you to participate in our community would help you get past this very dark period of your life. 

Our membership has made it clear, on countless occasions, that there is no place for your hateful and racist speech on this forum, yet you continue to attempt to spread anger and hate.

I have also turned the other cheek to your blatant disrespect and vicious attacks on a personal level, and of my duties as the moderator of this forum.

Even though your hatful, racist posts and rants have been deleted countless times, you still attempt to disregard the polices of this forum and the code of basic human decency by continuing to post what most would consider vile sentiments.

I have made it clear on several occasions that if you cannot adhere to basic human decency and the decisions of this community to moderate what is deemed to be inappropriate content, and if you cannot respect other users, it would be best if you post elsewhere.

Since it is clear that you reject behaving in a healthy, reasonable fashion on this forum and that you choose to continue to harass our membership, you leave me no choice but to place your account into moderation.

You will still be afforded the ability to participate on BTT, however, from this point forward all of your posts must be approved by a moderator before going live.

----------


## TheLaughingCow

Come on, Winston!  I enjoyed reading his posts.  Seriously though, if someone gets offended at what someone else has written online, that's their problem.  I mean, viewer's discretion and all that?  I wanna read his stuff.
   Change your mind?  Please?

   Also, if you're really serious about not offending anyone, you should probably delete Highlander's previous post.  The only reason I can think of not to is because it helps to justify (to everyone else) the reason for moderating Highlander's account.  But you don't need justification, you're the mod, so if you want to get rid of offensive posts you will start with the one two above this one.

----------


## 25 going on 65

This is not a forum that hosts racist posting. Highlander can deal with it or post somewhere else. 

Considering he has broken that rule 50+ times he is lucky he can still post anything at all. I would have banned him.

----------


## blowmeup

There are thousands of BTT readers all around the globe cheering right now that we finally got rid of that twisted, racist,  anti- Semitic, evil piece of shit!  I have personally complained about this twisted **** at least 20 times and I could not believe that ****ing cancer wasn't cut out a long time ago.

I'm adding TheLaughingCow to the Highlander, Scorpian, Aames, twisted freak show.  Only one of Highlander's aliases would defend this ****ing freak.

----------


## Aames

Like it or not; this forum needs Highlander. Just watch as BTT degrades into a huge circle-jerk where everyone says "Oh, don't worry. It's okay to go bald. Everyone will love you anyway. Live. Laugh. Love. <3" 

Every angel on our shoulder must be counteracted by a devil. Only when you hear both sides of an issue can you make an informed decision or act rationally. Highlander is that devil. He tells the truth (most of the time) that people don't want to hear. I only wish he wouldn't have allowed his racism to seep through so much. Any reply he makes now will have to be plain and characterless.

*Mark my words.* This place will dry up unless someone fills his place. He brings the views whether you all want to accept that or not.

----------


## blowmeup

> Like it or not; this forum needs Highlander. Just watch as BTT degrades into a huge circle-jerk where everyone says "Oh, don't worry. It's okay to go bald. Everyone will love you anyway. Live. Laugh. Love. <3" 
> 
> Every angel on our shoulder must be counteracted by a devil. Only when you hear both sides of an issue can you make an informed decision or act rationally. Highlander is that devil. He tells the truth (most of the time) that people don't want to hear. I only wish he wouldn't have allowed his racism to seep through so much. Any reply he makes now will have to be plain and characterless.
> 
> *Mark my words.* This place will dry up unless someone fills his place. He brings the views whether you all want to accept that or not.


 Uh, okay Aames, I mean Highlander I mean...

Don't  worry, "we're all going to make it Brah."  hah ha ha ha ha ha

----------


## Aames

> Uh, okay Aames, I mean Highlander I mean...
> 
> Don't  worry, "we're all going to make it Brah."  hah ha ha ha ha ha


 It's been proven we are not the same people. I hate racism just as much as you do. That doesn't change the fact that he adds something to these forums.

----------


## 25 going on 65

> Like it or not; this forum needs Highlander. Just watch as BTT degrades into a huge circle-jerk where everyone says "Oh, don't worry. It's okay to go bald. Everyone will love you anyway. Live. Laugh. Love. <3"


 I guarantee you this will not happen. I have read this forum since 2010 and sure there are posters who post things like that, but for the most part people come here because they know hair loss is crap. And there is always at least one guy who will rant about just how f*cking horrible it is. 
Before Highlander we had Scorpion, before Scorpion there was Fixed by 35 (who still posts sometimes). Even I have gone over the top at times when my depression was severe, and many other posters have as well.

To me Highlander was one of the worst to fill that roll. I identify with his BDD but his racism, religious zealot mindset, and just generally being a 20 year old virgin who thinks he knows it all overshadowed his other contributions most of the time

However I could see him possibly getting his head on straight during the next few years and becoming a much better poster

----------


## Woodyy

Hmm, I hope this isn't permenant, Highlanders basic philosophy on hairloss and looks in general is similar to mine. 

Its mot hard to look past his racism, personal attacks etc.. I don't understand how offence can be taken from anything written online from someone who doesn't even know you personally.

----------


## 25 going on 65

> Hmm, I hope this isn't permenant, Highlanders basic philosophy on hairloss and looks in general is similar to mine. 
> 
> Its mot hard to look past his racism, personal attacks etc.. I don't understand how offence can be taken from anything written online from someone who doesn't even know you personally.


 Do not worry, there are plenty more of us on this forum with BDD.

& eventually I did stop taking offense to his bigoted posts just because he was so obviously messed up in the head. Also he is very young. But when you use someone else's forum you follow their rules or get moderated....it works that way on any forum. He had about 50 chances and blew them all, most people can learn within 49

----------


## TheLaughingCow

I liked Highlander's posts because they were interesting.  Personal attacks don't really bother me, but if they bother you, you need to change your attitude.

   Racism on BTT is bad, but it's not as if he was converting other people.  My opinion is that racism and ad hominem arguments aren't a big deal in the anonymity of an online forum.

   I believe that Highlander wasn't bad enough to get moderated.  Perhaps if he had posted graphic videos depicting sex acts or violence, then moderation would have been appropriate.

   Finally, I genuinely believe that Highlander contributed to BTT.  His arguments tended to the extreme, but they were always interesting to read.  I enjoyed logging in every day or so to see what he had written, especially if I disagreed with it.

----------


## TheLaughingCow

> There are thousands of BTT readers all around the globe cheering right now that we finally got rid of that twisted, racist,  anti- Semitic, evil piece of shit!  I have personally complained about this twisted **** at least 20 times and I could not believe that ****ing cancer wasn't cut out a long time ago.
> 
> I'm adding TheLaughingCow to the Highlander, Scorpian, Aames, twisted freak show.  Only one of Highlander's aliases would defend this ****ing freak.


 I am not associated with Highlander in any way.  Just because my philosophy sometimes matches that of another person, doesn't mean that I am that other person.

----------


## Aames

I have seen baldozer post racist things before as well and he has never been moderated. Nothing against him; I like him. Just pointing it out.

----------


## 25 going on 65

> I liked Highlander's posts because they were interesting.  Personal attacks don't really bother me, but if they bother you, you need to change your attitude.
> 
>    Racism on BTT is bad, but it's not as if he was converting other people.  My opinion is that racism and ad hominem arguments aren't a big deal in the anonymity of an online forum.
> 
>    I believe that Highlander wasn't bad enough to get moderated.  Perhaps if he had posted graphic videos depicting sex acts or violence, then moderation would have been appropriate.
> 
>    Finally, I genuinely believe that Highlander contributed to BTT.  His arguments tended to the extreme, but they were always interesting to read.  I enjoyed logging in every day or so to see what he had written, especially if I disagreed with it.


 Graphic videos depicting sex acts don't really bother me, but if they bother you, you need to change your attitude  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Srsly, all of our pet peeves aside, every forum has rules. Highlander did not get moderated because people like me are bothered by racism, he got moderated because he broke the rules every week. (Another example....if I post porn videos every week I will be moderated, not because porn bothers you but because the forum rules forbid it)
If he had a problem with the rules he could have just posted somewhere else, but he did not, so what happened was 100&#37; predictable/avoidable
Highlander chose to get moderated. It was what he wanted.




> I have seen baldozer post racist things before as well and he has never been moderated. Nothing against him; I like him. Just pointing it out.


 I might have missed those. I am a little more concerned that he is a 35 year old man who thinks people should be arrested for having sex, lol

----------


## blowmeup

> Graphic videos depicting sex acts don't really bother me, but if they bother you, you need to change your attitude 
> 
> Srsly, all of our pet peeves aside, every forum has rules. Highlander did not get moderated because people like me are bothered by racism, he got moderated because he broke the rules every week. (Another example....if I post porn videos every week I will be moderated, not because porn bothers you but because the forum rules forbid it)
> If he had a problem with the rules he could have just posted somewhere else, but he did not, so what happened was 100% predictable/avoidable
> Highlander chose to get moderated. It was what he wanted.


 Every normal person gets this. The only one who didn't was Highlander and of course his merry band of aliases. :Wink:

----------


## 25 going on 65

> Every normal person gets this. The only one who didn't was Highlander and of course his merry band of aliases.


 I actually do not think they are the same person. There are philosophical similarities but I think that goes for everyone with image obsession issues

----------


## BigThinker

> To me Highlander was one of the worst to fill that roll. I identify with his BDD but his racism, religious zealot mindset, and just generally being a _20 year old virgin_ who thinks he knows it all overshadowed his other contributions most of the time

----------

